# Steam Spiele Starten nicht (Blackscreen)



## D@rk (12. November 2013)

Hey Leute,
habe seit einiger zeit ein merkwürdiges Problem.
Manche spiele in meinem Steam lassen sich einfach nicht mehr starten
z.b. Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs, Batman Arkham Origins

Ich habe bereits die Spiele daten überprüft.
Den Steamordner "appcache" gelöscht und neu gestartet.
Kompatibilitäs modis ausprobiert
aber nichts hilft.

Benötige eure Hilfe.

Mfg


----------



## D@rk (15. November 2013)

Push...


----------



## killer196 (15. November 2013)

Grafikkartentreiber aktuell? Notfalls steam, bzw die spiele neu installieren.


----------



## Shona (15. November 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Grafikkartentreiber aktuell?


Ich denke nicht sonst hätte er das Problem nicht, den das hatten mehrere und mit dem aktuellen Treiber ging es dann wieder


----------



## D@rk (15. November 2013)

Ich habe immer die neusten Grakatreiber drauf momentan : 331.65


----------



## Shona (15. November 2013)

Bist du in der Steam Beta? Möglich das es auch daran liegt wobei ich noch keine Probleme damit hatte und eher Probleme damit behoben habe


----------



## D@rk (15. November 2013)

Nein bin auch in keiner Steam Beta....
Ich werd mal versuchen die games zu löschen und steam auch und dann übernacht alles neu runterladen -.-


----------



## Shona (15. November 2013)

D@rk schrieb:


> Nein bin auch in keiner Steam Beta....
> Ich werd mal versuchen die games zu löschen und steam auch und dann übernacht alles neu runterladen -.-


 Versuch es doch erstmal über die Beta (Steam -> Einstellungen -> Account -> Unten der Beta beitreten) und Steam neu installieren kannst du dir sparen das würde nichts ändern....

Lösche die folgenden Dateien und starte Steam neu, das ist wie eine Neu Installation den in der  ClientRegistry.blob sind alle Update eingetragen die du bis dato installiert hast. Somit wird durch das löschen der Datei alle Updates neu geladen.

- Steam.dll
- SteamUI.dll
- ClientRegistry.blob

Spiele neu installieren würde in dem Fall auch nichts bringen den wenn über "Dateien verifizieren" keine beschädigte Datei gefunden wurde liegt es nicht am Spiel...

Achja eine neuinstallation des grafiktreibers könnte auch helfen.


----------



## D@rk (15. November 2013)

Leider nichts gebracht

Hab die Steam Beta aktiviert und die sachen gelöscht. Immernoch der gleiche fehler.

Games starten -> Schwarzer Bildschierm als wenn sie starten würden und dann kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## Shona (15. November 2013)

D@rk schrieb:


> Leider nichts gebracht
> 
> Hab die Steam Beta aktiviert und die sachen gelöscht. Immernoch der gleiche fehler.
> 
> Games starten -> Schwarzer Bildschierm als wenn sie starten würden und dann kommt nichts mehr.


 schau mal hier Having a black screen after clicking "Play" :: Tomb Raider Allgemeine Diskussionen und lies es dir durch wie einige es gelöst haben

Steam + Spiele neu installieren sollte der letzte schritt sein vorher sollte man wirklich alles ausprobieren das geht.


----------



## D@rk (15. November 2013)

Ok,
tomb raider leuft weil ich jetzt im REGEDIT die directX 11 grafik deaktiviert habe.
Hab jz kaum noch grafikoptionen.
Aber das kann ja nicht eine Lösung sein


----------



## D@rk (16. November 2013)

So übernacht alles neu instaliert und es ist immer noch die gleiche sch***e


----------



## Shona (16. November 2013)

Ich sagte doch das es nichts bringt und weder am Spiel noch an Steam liegt^^ Das muss ein Grafiktreiber/Grafikarten problem sein oder so wie in dem Link irgendein Codec der da reinhaut


----------



## D@rk (16. November 2013)

mmmmh ok...dann werd ich mal gucken ob ich das mit nem anderem treiber hinbekomm


----------

